# Cooper Lighting HPS wall pack.



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

You're the quality control. If you don't like it? Don't buy it.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Tsmil said:


> You're the quality control. If you don't like it? Don't buy it.


Not any more. I wanted to get it installed. It was a PITA, like yourself! 
What are you? A Cooper Group stockholder!
A firm sends a product to this country, you would expect it to be suitable for the purpose intended.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I changed out a bunch of wallpacks at a church and it seemed like it didnt take long for those garbage lamps to go bad. Cheap stuff man.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

People buy those things because they're cheap, not because they're any good.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

A lot of stuff nowadays is crap. I mean there is almost nothing left of "American Pride" sometimes as the Chinese crap is cheaper and most companies are all about the bottom line.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

retiredsparktech said:


> What is with these firms, when they sell all the *Chinese rubbish.*
> I picked up this 70 HPS wall pack, a few months ago from Menards.
> The association wants uniformity in all the buildings in the complex. The Cooper pack looks identical to the RAB fixtures, already installed. RAB is another Chinese import. I turns out, if the lamp isn't changed in a timely manner, the ignitor pack burns out. Plus, at the price even the RAB has a Chinese lamp installed.
> The Cooper fixture came with some odd-ball tapped hole in the rear of the base, instead of the usual 1/2" conduit tap. The base is made of pot-metal.
> ...


*Chinese rubbish.*


你已經回答了自己的問題......




:laughing::laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> *Chinese rubbish.*
> 
> 
> 你已經回答了自己的問題......
> ...


but, unfortunatly, made to american mfg specs!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Is it these you're talking about? They have always been garbage. I'm sure they all come out of the same Chinese factory,


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Do any of you have dark skies legislation? Unshielded wall packs have been outlawed here for years.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

IslandGuy said:


> Do any of you have dark skies legislation? Unshielded wall packs have been outlawed here for years.



Some day soon, you'll see:whistling2:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

retiredsparktech said:


> Not any more. I wanted to get it installed. It was a PITA, like yourself!  What are you? A Cooper Group stockholder! A firm sends a product to this country, you would expect it to be suitable for the purpose intended.


Like myself. Ok. My point being... As others have pointed out on many occasions, you get what you pay for. Companies like Cooper and others produce products in "developing countries" to make a product less expensive for the end user and to increase bottom line. Sometimes quality or assembly suffers. Quality control meets the standard they set for the market they are targeting. If you want something better, buy something better. It will likely cost more but the quality may be more to your standards.

When a customer either supplies or specs a product that I feel is sub-standard, I will not warrant the labour if it fails. 

If that makes me a PITA, so be it. I'd rather be a that than to continuously whine about something I don't have control over.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

papaotis said:


> but, unfortunatly, made to american mfg specs!


The problem is, this one wasn't!
The tapped conduit entry hole was the wrong size. 
It wasn't that cheap! $70 USD+ tax. I looked up the Cooper and Menards web site. Cooper no longer makes that fixture. 
Menards sells a different make for more money.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Seventy bucks lamp in up here buys a garbage wall pack. Dunno what pricing is like down there.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Tsmil said:


> When a customer either supplies or specs a product that I feel is sub-standard, I will not warrant the labour if it fails.
> 
> If that makes me a PITA, so be it. I'd rather be a that than to continuously whine about something I don't have control over.


We don't warranty labour on ANY product supplied by the customer.
If I don't make a markup on it, then there is no money to maintain it.
As for specified products, then at least I have a markup on it, but, i only warranty the original product, not replacement parts etc.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

99cents said:


> Seventy bucks lamp in up here buys a garbage wall pack. Dunno what pricing is like down there.


I seem to remember the Rab unit is around that price. And they aren't too bad. At least they last more than a year, so I get paid for the service calls after that:thumbsup:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Tsmil said:


> When a customer either supplies or specs a product that I feel is sub-standard, I will not warrant the labour if it fails.


Why would you warrant the labour regardless of who bought what, where? You didn't make the damned thing. 

I don't provide a labour warranty on anything unless the manufacturer does. Even then, I'm not thrilled to do it. It's always a loosing proposition.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

flyboy said:


> Why would you warrant the labour regardless of who bought what, where? You didn't make the damned thing.
> 
> I don't provide a labour warranty on anything unless the manufacturer does. Even then, I'm not thrilled to do it. It's always a loosing proposition.


So if you supply and install a fixture, and a month later it fails, the customer is supposed to pay you to replace it? As a customer I wouldn't pay your labor to replace that. I would expect the fixture and the labor to replace it to be covered under warranty. I realize you didn't manufacture the product, and it probably isn't your fault it failed, but that's not the customers problem. That's part of being in business. What are you charging markup for on your material if you aren't going to warranty anything? Your markup is supposed to cover warranty, all the parts you install that don't require warranty will make up for the few that do, otherwise your charging a markup on material and just pocketing the money as profit?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

EBFD6 said:


> So if you supply and install a fixture, and a month later it fails, the customer is supposed to pay you to replace it?


Yes, in writing it is understood that if the defective product has nothing to do with the installation then they are responsible to pay us the labor to replace it. 



EBFD6 said:


> As a customer I wouldn't pay your labor to replace that.


Then you would be in breach of contract because you would have known those terms before you agreed to do business with us. So, I'll say it for you and save you the time. You wouldn't have done business with us under those conditions to begin with and I totally and respectfully understand that. And we'll both agree that it would not have been a good fit anyway. You wouldn't be the first and you won't be the last. 



EBFD6 said:


> I would expect the fixture and the labor to replace it to be covered under warranty. I realize you didn't manufacture the product, and it probably isn't your fault it failed, but that's not the customers problem. That's part of being in business.


Totally get what your saying and although I respectfully disagree, you'll see further down in my response that we are really not that far apart on the matter. 



EBFD6 said:


> What are you charging markup for on your material if you aren't going to warranty anything?


Com'on, that's not fair, I never said we didn't warrant "anything". The fact is we warrant everything and make it right very quickly.



EBFD6 said:


> Your markup is supposed to cover warranty, all the parts you install that don't require warranty will make up for the few that do, otherwise your charging a markup on material and just pocketing the money as profit?


I totally agree, along with all the other costs of doing business, even call backs, bad debt, etc. It's all figured in to the cost of doing business. And I do pocket the mark-up on material as profit, that's why I'm in business...to make a profit. :thumbsup:

In the real world we almost never collect the labor to replace a defective piece of equipment, part or fixture in the first year. Even if the customer supplied it. It's a loosing proposition, but it's good customer relations.

On some repairs we offer more then a 1 year warranty. In fact, if you have an extended warranty with us you might not pay anything for 5 or 10 years. 

Some things, like duct work (we have an HVAC dept) has a lifetime warranty along with thermostats, circuit breaker panels as well as the breakers. 

The furnaces and condensers we sell have a 10 year no lemon guarantee. If the heat exchanger fails in the first 10 years we replace the entire furnace, not just the heat exchanger. If the compressor fails in your condensing unit we replace the entire condenser, not just the compressor. 

How much we do and are willing to do for our customers doesn't always match what we say we won't do for a customer. Disclaimer and conditions are there for the inevitable situation when an unreasonable, opportunistic, conniving customer from from hell comes along. I honestly cannot remember, though I cannot swear to it, have had a customer refuse to do business with us under our conditions.

We also have a 100% Satisfaction Guarantee.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

retiredsparktech said:


> The problem is, this one wasn't!
> The tapped conduit entry hole was the wrong size.
> It wasn't that cheap! $70 USD+ tax. I looked up the Cooper and Menards web site. Cooper no longer makes that fixture.
> Menards sells a different make for more money.


Did you use a Chinese connector?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

99cents said:


> Did you use a Chinese connector?


Chinese metric:laughing:


----------

